# Definition of "Single-Family Dwelling"



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2019)

Is there a legal definition for 'single-family dwelling?"

Why does the code refer to one and two family dwellings and townhouses separately?

Is a townhouse considered a single-family dwelling?  I have seen realtors that state a single-family dwelling has no common wall like a townhouse or duplex or condo.


----------



## linnrg (Feb 20, 2019)

yes a townhome/townhouse is a single family dwelling in the term of separate individual ownership. Because they are attached to one another (zero property line) they follow the similar rules as condos and have separating walls.
I think the terminology is specific to the ratings at separation between units


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 21, 2019)

Aha yes Realtors....... Don't know the" legal definition" but under the building codes townhouses are considered multiple single family dwellings by virtue of being separated  by a firewall therefore creating separate buildings. Simplistic layman explanation.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 21, 2019)

We don't use the word "family" in our code. Too hard to define. We use dwelling unit.

_Dwelling unit means a suite operated as a housekeeping unit, used or intended to be used by one or more persons and usually containing cooking, eating, living, sleeping and sanitary facilities._

We do not use the term "townhouse" either, we have code requirements for attached and semi-detached dwelling units in relation to a demising wall constructed on a property line though.


----------

